# Caramello 25/11/12 - 19/8/13



## annabelle00 (Aug 19, 2013)

My sweetest baby Caramello bun bun passed yesterday. He had an infection that was left over from a flystrike infection in March. I had been putting ACV in their water as a health tonic and 2 days after I took it out from his water it took his life. He was being treated for muscle atrophy after a pelvic fracture and I taught his inflammation had gone down but it didn't ;_; Its so unbearable to think that he was in pain all this time and all I did was tell him was keep moving. While he was always finding ways to bug me and tell me something was wrong with him....I feel so horrible that I could not understand him when he could understand me.
I used to give him lavender and willow for pain but it did not take away his infection.
My baby I'm so sorry I was so thoughtless and careless, I should have saved up more to help you. You looked to me for help and all I didn't do enough.
My baby even in your last moment you tried to do what I told you but I barely did a thing. You were too sweet and young to die, I have sooo many nose rubs left for you. All I can do now is want you back and hope you are happy if there is an afterlife...I hope there is and you are the happiest you ever be.
:rip:


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Aug 19, 2013)

so sorry about your baby!! deepest sympathies!!!


----------



## annabelle00 (Aug 19, 2013)

I had a gut feeling that he needed a blood test and some check ups done as he seemed down in the dumps but I thought he just wasn't happy about having lost his legs. When I look back now there are soooo many times he tried to tell me and I thought he was being silly.
He was the bunny that was closest to me as he lived in my room right near me x(
Please come back the room feels so cold without you. ;(


----------



## MILU (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss!! He was a very handsome bunny, and will be missed. May Caramello rest in piece in Bunny Heaven.. 
Be strong.. :angelandbunny:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 20, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. Rest in peace little man and binky free.


----------



## Kipcha (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm very sorry for your loss


----------



## jemm (Aug 20, 2013)

I am sorry


----------



## annabelle00 (Sep 14, 2013)

Been thinking over his last few days and I'm pretty sure it was Stasis :[ ...I'm not sure why his pee went so dark...might be due to the fact his last meal was celery and water and wasn't eating hay...his droppings had stopped though and stomach felt lumpy. Wish I had bought some Critical Care it had just become available here  Also he might have aspirated some of the pellet mush...not sure...his breathing was very faint :s


----------



## Azerane (Sep 16, 2013)

It sounds like you fought so hard for Caramello, to make it through fly-strike is no small feat at all as I know how horrible that can be (seeing it on sheep is bad enough, let alone a little bunny). Don't beat yourself up about everything you could have or should have done, it sounds like you did a lot for the little guy.


----------



## Channahs (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My heart hurts for you.


----------



## canela_2004 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. He was such a handsome guy.


----------



## annabelle00 (Sep 17, 2013)

He was! He had the funniest binkies I've ever seen xD
When he got injured and we thought it was spinal I definitely made up my mind that I did not want to see him stop moving. 
My computer screen almost always had something about disabled bunnies and spinal injuries.
When I got him he was 970 g after his injury healed he was still around 970g and even when he passed away he was around the same no. I still have no idea why...
He had gone through a lot fracture, flystrike, sore hocks, gas and then stasis ;(


----------



## annabelle00 (Sep 17, 2013)

All of our previous bunnies were usually outside free range and lived out their entire lives.


----------



## annabelle00 (Nov 26, 2013)

Something I made for Caramel's Birthday which was on 25/11 [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJAh8pJcYWQ&feature=share&list=UUwDXrR9SG_dX97qw9Xjn01g[/ame]

Wish I had some vids of him hoping without his cart ;.;


----------



## zombiesue (Nov 27, 2013)

What a precious rabbit. I'm sorry you had to go, Caramel. I am sure that he knew he was loved


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 28, 2013)

:bigtears:


----------

